# Lumpy had a girl this morning!



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Second Sunday morning in a row we've had a doe kid out while we're at church. Today was cold though with bitter wind gusts and of course, Lumpy was out in the corner of the woods. She's a FF and was dazed and confused. I grabbed the kid in a towel and took her to the barn to start drying and got her under a lamp. Hubby had to CARRY Lumpy to the barn. Poor thing is completely bumfuzzled - doesn't know what to do with this "thing" that came out of her. FF's are always funny to watch, some of them have maternal instinct right away and it takes a while to kick in for some. Anyway, :kidred: has eaten (YAY pink, our first registerable percentage doe born at GBK Farm!) and is warm. I've watched Lumpy from the comfort of the house on the monitor and she's spent the day laying down, so I've gone out twice now and made her get up and let her baby eat. She doesn't know whether to push this thing away or lick it. I hope she bonds a little better so I'll be keeping an eye on her from the kidding pen for a while!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the little :kidred: !! Can't wait for pics! :wink:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippie! Show us pics soon, K?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So wonderful! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

hope to get a good photo tomorrow - the one I took on my phone is a bit blurry b/c she moved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I cant wait to hear what her name will be??? Bumpy? Grumpy?... little lumps?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Milk and honey :laugh:


----------

